# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  New Orleans

## Bart -my real name-

My wife is going to run the New Orleans marathon in February and Im looking for advice on where to stay, where to eat and what to see when were there.  The race Expo is at the Convention Center and the starting line is at Poydras and Camp streets, so Id like to stay close to that area (we wont have a car).  Id prefer someplace funky and weird, rather than your basic Hilton or Holiday Inn.  We dont plan to spend much time in the hotel so cheap and close is more important than luxury.

Im also looking for good places to eat and good things to see.  Neither one of us has much experience there other than a couple of work trips years ago so dont be afraid to give very basic advice.  Id like to avoid tourist traps as much as possible and dont mind hole in the wall places with great food.  Like I said, Im looking for funky and weird!

Any suggestions?

----------


## fins85258

Gramchop, aka Missy used to live down there until a couple of years ago, maybe she'll chime in.

----------


## amyb

And Rivertrash is another frequent NO visitor

----------


## BBT

allow Missy to be your tour guide she know many good places.

----------


## katva

Bart---that's great that your wife is running the marathon!!  Hooray!

I have asked a friend of mine (whom I just met last weekend, but we've become fast friends!!!)---she has lived in NO most of her life.  She will absolutely know where to stay, eat, etc.  Her boyfriend is a chef, working here in VA for a while.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks!  Look forward to some inside intel.

----------


## GramChop

> My wife is going to run the New Orleans marathon in February and Im looking for advice on where to stay, where to eat and what to see when were there.  The race Expo is at the Convention Center and the starting line is at Poydras and Camp streets, so Id like to stay close to that area (we wont have a car).  Id prefer someplace funky and weird, rather than your basic Hilton or Holiday Inn.  We dont plan to spend much time in the hotel so cheap and close is more important than luxury.
> 
> Im also looking for good places to eat and good things to see.  Neither one of us has much experience there other than a couple of work trips years ago so dont be afraid to give very basic advice.  Id like to avoid tourist traps as much as possible and dont mind hole in the wall places with great food.  Like I said, Im looking for funky and weird!
> 
> Any suggestions?



I prefer funky, too, Bart, so I suggest the following:

While not really "funky", but has a great history (haunting) is The Hotel Monteleone on Royal Street.  Whether you stay there or not, you MUST have drinks at the Carousel Bar in the lobby.  

I recommend dining at Camellia Grill (540 Chartres Street (504) 522-1800) for breakfast (either late night or early morning).  Be prepared for a line if you get there at prime times.  The pecan waffle with warm maple syrup (made with Louisiana cane sugar) with a side of chili cheese french fries is just what the Doc warned you about!

Lunch:  Cafe Amelie (912 Royal Street (504) 412-8965) is my most favorite spot EVER!  Amazing food (shrimp and grits) and quintessential New Orleans courtyard atmosphere.  Notice the address is just a few blocks away from The Hotel Monteleone.

Dinner:  Take a cab (United Cab) to Dick & Jenny's  
(4501 Tchoupitoulas Street (504) 894-9880) for a fun and delicious dinner at a funky local establishment.  Or hop a cab to Jacques-Imo's Café (8324 Oak Street  
(504) 861-0886).  Either of those two will have you singing New Orleans' food praises for days to come.

Hope these give you something to think about.  If you have specific questions, feel free to ask.  I spent 2001-2011 there and have some pretty strong opinions about all things NoLa!

----------


## katva

Oh, I'm glad you chimed in, GC!  I have only received funny texts from my friend, who is currently on some sort of Santa Crawl in NO...and has been working on the new Justin Long movie non-stop.  She promissed she would send me some things asap, but it won't be tonight!  She is as funky as they come, and may have the same suggestions.  I have been to the Camillia Grill, and it was fun!

----------


## GramChop

The Camellia Grill I'm suggesting to them is in the Quarter.  You may have been to the original on Carrolton.  I prefer that one, but since transportation might be an issue, The Barts can walk to the one I recommended.

Another fun stop is Frenchman Street.  If you're so inclined, eat at The Praline Connection (542 Frenchmen Street (504) 943-3934).  It's not everybody's cup 'o tea.  The menu is uber creole (think fried chicken livers and collard greens) but the location can't be beat!  Eat there and then saunter down to  Snug Harbor.  Ask for my friend Geoff Clapp (jazz drummer extraordanaire).  He and I played together in a church band.  You can also stop at  dba for some local color and tunes.  Most of the music venues are free but some charge a minimal cover.  It's a safe place and sure to provide stellar entertainment.  Make sure to pack a few single dollar bills for the street musicians who are pretty phenomenal, also.  

My suggestion is to stay away from Bourbon Street unless you want to encounter a bunch of stupid, drunk, (mainly) college-aged people.  Royal Street and Frenchman Street is where it's at, in my humble opinion, of course!

Wow, all this writing about NoLa makes me tingle for a visit.  When are you going?    :Wink:

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Awesome!  Thanks so much Missy, I was hoping you would chime in.  Actually I was hoping you still lived there!

The marathon is Feb 24 but unfortunately we'll only be there for 2 days.  Last year the Miami marathon aligned with a break in my kid's school schedule so we were able to spend 4 days there.

I'm afraid I won't be able to eat at or see many of the places I'd like too.  But you've given me a great start and some great tips.  I really appreciate the note about Royal and Frenchman Streets vs Bourbon Street.  That's exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks again!!

----------


## GramChop

Alas, I am now an Austinite...back to my Texas roots. However, I have just enough of a smudge of affection for New Orleans to keep me going back a few times a year. 

Best of luck in the marathon and I hope you get into just a little bit of trouble in The Big Easy. It's easy to do; just ask BBT!!!

----------


## BBT

:-)

----------

